# 911 HELP!



## opie (Nov 28, 2009)

We purchased a New Zealand Doe from  a lady who said she was a good breeder.  She had 4 kits this morning, ate 1 messe up the other pretty good, took a foot off one and we are trying t save the last one. Its doing ok, active, in the house and we are feeding it kitten formula from a sirenge(?) and keping it warm, what else do I need to do?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1108

I didn't read through this thread but it sounds like it may be helpful for you.  Good luck!


----------

